# Bestimmte Webseiten werden nicht richtig dargestellt oder sind nicht erreichbar



## Primeltoaster (19. September 2012)

Hey, ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein ziemlich nerviges Problem, wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich Probleme mit manchen Webseiten, die ich sonst nie hatte. 

Beispiel 1: amazon.de, keine Grafiken werden geladen, sieht dann in etwa so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

; über einen Proxyserver wie z.B. von cyberghostvpn.com wird alles ganz normal dargestellt. 

Beispiel 2: chip.de, ist gar nicht erst erreichbar, als wäre die Seite down, genauso wie einige andere Seiten es sind, scheinbar wahllos, eine Supportseite von Western Digital z.B. kann ich auch nicht erreichen, alle Seiten, die ich nich erreichen kann sind aber laut Seiten wie Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up? nicht down. 

Das ganze passiert mir in allen Browsern, die ich benutze, Cache habe ich schon geleert, und an allen 3 Computern, die sich in meinem Netzwerk am Router (benutze kein W-LAN) befinden. Mein Provider ist Kabel Deutschland, wo ich Internet & Telefon 32 nutze. 

Kennt jemand das Problem oder kann mir sonst irgendwie helfen? Kann das mit Kabel Deutschland zusammenhängen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. September 2012)

Könnte vielleicht ein Virus (oder derartiges) daran schuld sein, das ist zumindest meine erste Vermutung.
Welche Firwall bzw Antivirensoftware hast du installiert ?
Windows Updates alle installiert ?


----------



## Jaran91 (19. September 2012)

gib mal in der Eingabeaufforderung (unten auf das windowssymbol und dann unte "cmd" eingeben)
"ipconfig /flushdns"
ein.
Wenn dus noch genauer brauchst(Leeren und Zurücksetzen von Clientauflösungscache mithilfe von "ipconfig" (Befehl))


----------



## TempestX1 (19. September 2012)

Hast du einen IP Blocker/Werbeblocker installiert?


----------



## K3n$! (19. September 2012)

Ping mal bitte die Seiten via CMD von dem Rechner an, die du nicht erreichen kannst. 
Wie sieht dein Netzwerk aus ?
Lege in deinem Browser deiner Wahl, z.b. Firefox ein neues Profil an und teste damit.


----------



## xet45 (19. September 2012)

Einen Virus kannst du schon mal ausschließen. Ich habe seit 2 Tagen genau das selbe Problem wie du. Und auch mit genau den selben Webseiten. Amazon geht nur ohne Grafik und Formatierungen; Chip.de geht gar nicht.

Ein Anruf bei Kabeldeutschland brachte gar nichts. Da wurde nur gesagt, dann ist halt ihr Router oder ihr PC defekt. Als ich den (recht unfreundlichen) Kundendienstmitarbeiter sagte, dass dies bei insgesammt 2 PC´s, einen Mac, einen iPhone und einen iPad passiert und ich das sagar mit zwei verschiedenen Routern probiert habe und mein iPhone und iPad am Internetzugang meines Nachbarn (kein Kabeldeutschland) ohne Probleme funktionieren, war seine einzige Aussage nur noch, dass die Router defekt sind und das nicht das Problem von Kabeldeutschland ist.

Ich hielt schon den Ausfall von zwei Routern für nahezu ausgeschlossen, aber dass jetzt bei dir genau die selben Webseiten nicht gehen bzw. mit den selben Einschränkungen nicht gehen, zeigt eindeutig, dass es ein Problem von Kabeldeutschland ist.

Hast du denn schon eine Lösung gefunden? Ich stehe momentan nämlich ziemlich ratlos da.

MFG
xet45


----------



## Primeltoaster (19. September 2012)

Oha, danke für die zahlreichen schnellen Antworten! 

Also mein Antivirenprogramm ist Kaspersky Internet Security 2012, Updates sind installiert.
ipconfig /flushdns Habe ich gemacht, ändert leider nichts.
In Firefox habe ich dass Add-On AdBlock Plus installiert, ja, aber das habe ich auch schon deaktiviert und das Problem existiert auch bei Browsern ohne die Erweiterung.
Wenn ich die Seiten über cmd pinge, kommt bei chip.de "Ping-Anforderung konnte Host "www.chip.de" nicht finden. Überprüfen Sie den Namen und versuchen Sie es erneut.", bei amazon.de "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung".
Wie meinst du das genau? Ich habe zwei Windows 7 PCs und einen Windows XP PC an einem DLink DIR-615-Router angeschlossen, falls du das meinst, das mit dem Profil bringt leider auch nichts, wie gesagt auch in unterschiedlichen Browsern oder an den anderen Computern in meinem Netzwerk dasselbe Problem.

@xet45 Das ist natürlich n ziemlich merkwürdiger Zufall... An Kabel Deutschland habe ich natürlich auch schon gedacht, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, dort anzurufen, und ganz richtig, ziemlich genau seit 2 Tagen besteht das Problem auch bei mir... Bis jetzt habe ich auch noch keine Lösung, nein... Hat sonst noch wer Kabel Deutschland und keine Probleme?!


----------



## K3n$! (19. September 2012)

Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen, dass ihr mal einen anderen DNS Server verwendet, zum Beispiel den von Google. 
Da ihr beide das gleiche Problem und ihr sehr viel schon probiert habt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es am Anbieter KD liegt. 

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/

DNS Server von Google: 

8.8.8.8
und 
8.8.4.4


----------



## xet45 (19. September 2012)

Hast du die Möglichkeit es mal mit einem Router von einer anderen Firma auszuprobieren? Ich hatte jetzt zwei verschiedene D Link 615 gehabt. Und es scheint ja auch ein 615 bei dir zu sein. Was mich da halt sehr wundert, ist dass KD sofort behauptet hat, es sei der Router defekt. Klingt fast danach, als sie ein Update eingespielt haben, welches mit ihren eigenen D Links nicht ganz rund läuft und sie jetzt das Problem an den Kunden abwälzen wollen.


----------



## Primeltoaster (19. September 2012)

xet45 schrieb:


> Klingt fast danach, als sie ein Update eingespielt haben, welches mit ihren eigenen D Links nicht ganz rund läuft und sie jetzt das Problem an den Kunden abwälzen wollen.


 
Das könnte natürlich sein, ich habe jetzt aber den DNS Server von Google für mich eingerichtet, wie K3n$! geschrieben hat und alles läuft wieder. Amazon wird normal angezeigt und Chip kann ich auch aufrufen. Ich habe sowas noch nicht gemacht, sollte ich das jetzt so lassen oder eventuell irgendwann wieder auf die Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen? Was hat es konkret für Vorteile (außer, dass es Kabel Deutschlands Probleme geradebügelt o.O?).
Danke auf jeden Fall erstmal dafür.


----------



## K3n$! (19. September 2012)

Schön, dass es dir geholfen hat. 
Es kann halt sein, dass die Zuordnung Domainname zu IP bei KD nicht richtig funktioniert. 
Dadurch, dass du den Google-DNS-Server nutzt, umgehst du das. 
Das kann man so lassen, viele nutzen auch nur die Google Server. 
Ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Viele argumentieren auch wieder mit dem Datenschutz und das Google die ganzen Daten auswertet,
aber belegbar ist natürlich nichts. 

Es gibt natürlich auch noch andere DNS-Server, außer die von Google und KD


----------



## Primeltoaster (20. September 2012)

Okay, verstehe. Na gut, dann lasse ich das jetzt erstmal so. Und wegen den Daten, naja, mir persönlich ist es egal, ob nun Kabel Deutschland oder Google meine Daten auswertet.. ^^ Danke 

Edit: Hab heute nochmal aus Spaß bei Kabel Deutschland angerufen, alles was der mir zu sagen hatte war, dass diese Woche schon 4 Leute bei ihm damit ankamen, dass das aber gar nicht sein könne. Als ich ihm gesagt hatte, dass es erst wieder funktioniert, seit ich mir den DNS-Server von Google eingerichtet hab, meinte der Komiker allen Ernstes "Na dann ist doch gut.". Unverschämtheit...


----------



## Haidiho (25. September 2012)

Immer wieder schön, wenn man andere im Netz trifft, die das gleiche Problem wie man selber hat und weiß an mir liegt es nicht, sondern am ISP, in unserem Fall an KD-Berlin. Bin beim Stöbern im Netz auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden und dachte mir, dass klingt nach genau meinem Problem  Kann ebenfalls chip.de, netzwelt.de und amazon.de (eingeschränkt) nicht öffnen. Habe zu Beginn letzter Woche (das Problem scheint bei uns zur gleichen Zeit erstmalig aufgetreten zu sein) ein Supportticket versendet, habe aber weder bisher eine Antwort bekommen noch ist meine Störungsmeldung in meinem Profil vermerkt?! Wenn sich bis Freitag nichts tut, dann werde ich wohl telefonieren müssen.
Gibt es eventuell mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse zu dieser Problematik, abgesehen davon das man wohl mit einem anderen DNS das Problem umgehen, aber nicht lösen, kann?!?

Gruß Haidiho


----------



## K3n$! (25. September 2012)

Willkommen im Fourm 

Das Problem ist doch damit gelöst oder nicht ?
Außerdem hat auch die Telekom Probleme mit Hackern, die auf den DNS Server kommen wollen.


----------



## Haidiho (25. September 2012)

Für mich ist das Problem damit nicht gelöst, schließlich ist der DNS eine Leistung von KD, die ich auch zurecht bezahle. Es kann ja nicht die Lösung des Problems sein vom Endverbraucher zu verlangen manuell auf einen anderen DNS umzustellen, weil KD mit ihrer Hardware/ Software nicht klarkommt.

Gruß Haidiho

PS. Deinen Vermerk zur Telekom verstehe ich nicht?!


----------



## K3n$! (25. September 2012)

Ja meine Anmerkung war vielleicht nicht zu Ende formuliert. 
Es kann sicherlich sein, dass KD ebenso wie die Telekom Probleme mit Hackern und damit
fehlerhaften DNS Einträgen hat. Das sollte allerdings schnell gefixt sein, sollte es denn so sein. 

-> Telekom: Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen versuchtem DNS-Server-Hack


----------



## w0mbat (5. Februar 2013)

Habe genau das gleiche Problem.

Auch KD Anschluss und manche Webseiten laden einfach nicht mehr bzw. nur teilweise. Winfuture läd zB ziemlich schnell, dafür keine Bilder. 3dcenter läuft perfekt, SPON und ComputerBase gar nicht. Steam lässt sich öffnen (online modus), Origin nicht.

Router neu gestartet, andere DNS Server versucht, andere Browser, PCs, etc. DNS Flusch. Neustart.

Nichts.

WTF? Was geht da denn ab und wie kann so was bei KD passieren?


----------



## Valnarr (8. Januar 2015)

Huhu,

muss mal das Thema ausgraben. Habe leider das selbe Problem und zwar mit der Startseite von PC Games Hardware... 

Gibt es noch Idee zur lösung des Problems? Habe bis auf denn Server von Google zu verwenden alles gemacht. 

Gruß


----------



## alvina (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit der Darstellung einer gewissen Internetseite! 

Hier die LÖSUNG, die ich fand:

Bei mir lag es es am "Browser-Schutz" von meinem Virenprogramm Avira Antivirus Pro. Dort in den Browser-Schutz-Einstellungen konnte ich Ausnahmen definieren und habe dort die URL der Webseite eingegeben, die nicht richtig dargestellt wurde und siehe da, jetzt ist alles perfekt und funktioniert wieder!


----------

